# which of these gear drives do u like better?



## ballistic (Jul 4, 2012)

hey all i'm about to buy another pw. I think i want to try out a gear drive this time... because they are lighter weight than belt drives. 
So a 2 part question ... what do u think of gear drives in general? And anyone know of a hot deal on a rig similar to these ones http://www.jnequipment.com/pressure_washer_gear.php

About 1500. , free shipping, 13hp honda, gear drive cat pump, aluminum frame.
My choice of 4gpm/3500psi, or 4.5gpm/3200. 

I wasted hours scouring the net for a deal... coupon... demo unit... scratch and dent... refurbs. Nada. Should i just calll and ask for a better deal?

thoughts??:whistling2:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know much about gear drives, but I know that there's alot of guys around here who don't care too much for Cat pumps. General seems to be a really reliable unit that's easy to maintain according to those with experience. I actually have an old General pump on my belt drive that I just repacked myself for the first time. I had never done anything like that before, and I did the packings and valves with no problem at all. Do a search on Cat pumps and see what some of the guys are saying.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 4, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I don't know much about gear drives, but I know that there's alot of guys around here who don't care too much for Cat pumps. General seems to be a really reliable unit that's easy to maintain according to those with experience. I actually have an old General pump on my belt drive that I just repacked myself for the first time. I had never done anything like that before, and I did the packings and valves with no problem at all. Do a search on Cat pumps and see what some of the guys are saying.


Yes my understanding also it seems most ppl like general better because cheaper parts and solid from day one. I guess my real question is what do ppl think of gear drive setups, whether cat or general? I like that they are 40lbs lighter than beltdrives, but are they realizable enough? Changing gear oil can't be too hard.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have high flow machines with gear drives. I haven't had any problems. They draw water from tanks well. Go with the 4.5 gpm.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 4, 2012)

ya 4.5 is what i'm thinking also... more water, right??
i called those guys today and asked a few questens about how/why the different outputs on each model. they said its the exact same pump and everything on both, and so therefore it must just be that the nozzle tips are slightly bigger on one of them. Makes sense i guess.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ballistic said:


> ya 4.5 is what i'm thinking also... more water, right??
> i called those guys today and asked a few questens about how/why the different outputs on each model. they said its the exact same pump and everything on both, and so therefore it must just be that the nozzle tips are slightly bigger on one of them. Makes sense i guess.


The difference may be in the gear drive and how fast it spins the pump.


----------

